# Your Favorite Electric vehicle?



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I posted about the Aptera here....Post 36
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=263931

I also like the electric cycle.Its here real and NOW.The Vectrix gets 40 miles at 8,500 cost.That would work in a lot of situations for me.Very large double clickable image




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEk2J85PXNg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

My son's 1981 Comutacar, driven daily by him, usually charged from our wind and solar electric system.









The first version of my son's electric bicycle. The rear hub motor has been put in a different frame, and the NiMH batteries have been replaced with Dewalt 36 volt lithium ion batteries. The motor and controller and a lead acid battery and charger that originally came together cost about $800, and the newest batteries were a few hundred for a pair of 36 volt sets.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I like this one.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEI4VETrPJ8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Think car in London,100% certified,125 mile range.2 years ago.Finances covers Euro laws.
But hey,its a workable electric vehicle for Europes' situation.65 MPH.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-i8-9FgLYA&feature=related[/ame]

BooBoo <----"It'll NEVER work"


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Dodge ZEO Pure electric Concept car Close up

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbCSXwaKM7w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Mitsubishi i MiEV SPORT 4WD electric concept car.Mitsubishi claims they are committed to electric vehicles for the future.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OXw8U6SLM4&feature=related[/ame]


Mitsubishi i MiEV Electric Car Demonstration Ride.Tested and deployed to Utilities in Japan,home market 2009?....
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3u-AdX_Mhc&feature=related[/ame]

BooBoo <----"It'll NEVER work"


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

15 minutes to 80% charge
50 mile range
60 mph

On sale NOW in Japan

Subaru R1e Electric Car Test drive
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRlsb8mRxp0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ezrandi (Aug 6, 2007)

since Im at the point of a midlife crisis, let me give you this link.. Do I think its a good homesteading car.. no.. But it does wonders for my midlife crisis.. heheh

 http://editorial.autos.msn.com/pho...208&mediaid=3742e04b8df74dc78bd1ef6e702cd30b


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Ezrandi said:


> since Im at the point of a midlife crisis, let me give you this link.. Do I think its a good homesteading car.. no.. But it does wonders for my midlife crisis.. heheh
> 
> http://editorial.autos.msn.com/pho...208&mediaid=3742e04b8df74dc78bd1ef6e702cd30b


What a beauty!

I like those Mitsu's and Subi's a LOT.Glad to see some 'ferriners' coming out with real world electrics.Sure isnt happening here.

Just pains me to Watch America refuse to innovate (And we have the tech here) when we could lead the world instead of our Automotive manufacturing slowly dying....


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Click to enlarge...

Th!nk car



Mitsubishi Miev


Subaru R1e


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

mightybooboo said:


> Just pains me to Watch America refuse to innovate (And we have the tech here) when we could lead the world instead of our Automotive manufacturing slowly dying....



That's why I keep mentioning our 1981 comutacar. It works fine using 1970s technology, and many people with them update the motor and electronics to greatly improve the performance. It would be easy to replace the lead acid batteries with lithium ion cells (but would be expensive!) and you could gain range and speed and interior space and carrying capacity in the same car. Now if we just had an extra $12k to $20K to spend experimenting on our spare 1975 electric car, we could see what the limits might be. 

Seems to me that if GM really wanted to do something, they could start making electric versions of the Aveo. The motors and electronics are readily available, and they could afford to experiment with batteries while also marketing a car with currently available batteries at a fair price just to show the world that they aren't run by fools or idiots or worse.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

A car with a 40 mile range would cover 95% of my driving trips and I live in the country and commute to work.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

WisJim said:


> That's why I keep mentioning our 1981 comutacar. It works fine using 1970s technology, and many people with them update the motor and electronics to greatly improve the performance. It would be easy to replace the lead acid batteries with lithium ion cells (but would be expensive!) and you could gain range and speed and interior space and carrying capacity in the same car. Now if we just had an extra $12k to $20K to spend experimenting on our spare 1975 electric car, we could see what the limits might be.
> 
> Seems to me that if GM really wanted to do something, they could start making electric versions of the Aveo. The motors and electronics are readily available, and they could afford to experiment with batteries while also marketing a car with currently available batteries at a fair price just to show the world that they aren't run by fools or idiots or worse.


You are spot on IMO.*Making your own power for a vehicle is hard to not like*.Your car flat out rocks.Wish I still had my Moms little electric car,goofy thing even had a trunk.

I think your style is the perfect retirement vehicle when long range/high speed is much less of an issue,but cost of travel is more of an issue with fixed income.They meet that need,with like you say 1970's tech.

The future is going to be exciting I hope on the electric vehicle front,so much in the pipeline now with modern tech.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

BTW WisJim,would you say your car is about the equivalent of a GEM car?(I see now it exceeds GEM which needs mods to achieve this,larger motor and tires to run at 35 mph)

Heres a site about a wonderfully restored and upgraded citicar,WOW!(50 mph??)

http://www.geocities.com/hemirrhoid/citipage.html

Saw this too,a test drive at 34 MPH with a top speed of 43 mph.*DANG,NICE car Jim!!*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LxBMXg2Vrg[/ame]

BooBoo<----LOL! "It'll NEVER work!"


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Here is a citicar for 355.00 on ebay,16 hours left.

Needs work but...if I were near Columbus Ohio here is your basic car

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VINT...88604QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW#ebayphotohosting


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

mightybooboo said:


> BTW WisJim,would you say your car is about the equivalent of a GEM car?(I see now it exceeds GEM which needs mods to achieve this,larger motor and tires to run at 35 mph)


As far as speed and range, a stock Citicar or Comutacar would be similar to a GEM or other NEV, but of course they met all the applicable safety requirements to be a fully legal hiway vehicle back when they were made, just like a 1981 model of whatever other kind of car. They wouldn't meet today's standards, but neither does my 1965 VW truck or our 1989 Honda Civic. The C-cars have a better body than a GEM, and seem a bit more solid than a lot of NEVs to me. If anyone is thinking of buying a Citicar or Comutacar, make sure it has a good title--that is a big part of their value. If the title isn't good, it might be harder to get a replacement than it would be for more common cars. I have heard of people having problems registering them even with a good title, because the people at motor vehicles department weren't familiar with small electric cars, and the name of the car and the brand is sometimes not quite correct on the titles--that was the case with ours, but the motorvehicle department corrected it for us (miracles can happen).

It certainly isn't the answer to all transportation problems, but it works well for us for in town travel. Holds 2 people, and 8 bags of groceries or similar load, and goe 40 miles at 30 to 40mph. And most of the time we charge it from our PV/wind system.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I have a 1959 VW truck......


----------

